# Urban Decay Holiday 2009 Collection?



## Mia25 (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone heard anything about Urban Decay's Holiday 2009 Collection? 

I'd love to know what, if anything, they're offering!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 31, 2009)

I only know of 2 things and that's a new 24/7 eye pencil in El Dorado (a gold color) and a nail polish in Apocalypse (spelling?) which looks like a black color. But I too am curious to see what else comes out!


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 2, 2009)

Im really happy with the way Urban Decay is coming out with new stuff. for awhile it seemed like they never would... excited for holiday 09!


----------



## arlingtonian (Aug 9, 2009)

There will be a red nail polish as well called F-Bomb.


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

I heard on another makeup site that they will be coming out with another book of shadows with peacock packaging, along with a new set of 24/7 minis. I hope it's truuueee


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 9, 2009)

Love those 24/7 sets!  Hope they do them again this year, and it sounds like they will.  Cool.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 9, 2009)

I would love a book of shadows and the 24 7 liner set,they are amazing


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 10, 2009)

Another 24/7 set possibility?! Awesome! I have both of those sets, it's a great way to have fun colors and actually be able to use them all up.


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 13, 2009)

My UD rep mentioned that there would be a new Book of Shadows and 2 nail polish gift sets. She said there also *might* be a change to UDPP packaging in the works that would make it much more "user friendly".


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 13, 2009)

^Hmmm...new PP packaging? Maybe they saw how well everyone likes the Primer for face packaging and say 'Hey why didn't they do this?!' and are switching to that lol?


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 13, 2009)

i also heard of a new book of shadows ... somthing more of a matte version is what the MUA said... im so excited... ughh my pockets are aching


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marisol24* 

 
_I heard on another makeup site that they will be coming out with *another book of shadows with peacock packaging*, along with a new set of 24/7 minis. I hope it's truuueee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be amazing! I missed out on the last book of shadows, but a new one with even prettier packaging I would definitely pick up straight away.


----------



## Leven (Aug 16, 2009)

I wish they would repackage/reformulate their XXX Glosses! But it probably wont happen on account of the glsses they just came out with that had the dudes on 'em.


----------



## mslips (Aug 25, 2009)

I work at ULTA.

One of the UD reps told me about the upcoming nail polish sets.

We had our Fall Beauty event meeting the other day. (Every yr we have a Spring and Fall beauty event where ea day for 3 wks we have diff brand events from skincare to makeup and have vendor support) 

You will find the 24/7 sets at Ulta first before any other store. (Sephora for example)

Anyways we will be getting 2 new 24/7 sets - They will be a little different than the usual. They will have 4 pencils and 1 glitter eyeliner. 29.00 ea. I am buying both of them for sure.

I know one will have zero, 1999, underground, and a new shade crash or mildew. and the glitter eyeliner i think is mullet i could be wrong.

the more wild set has flipside, i think mildew, i think zero..cant remember and distortion glitter liner which is my fave glitter liner ever!!!


We will also be getting new eyeshadow shades!!! and also a new palette besides the book of shadows pt 2.

sorry i couldnt shut my mouth!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_I work at ULTA.

One of the UD reps told me about the upcoming nail polish sets.

We had our Fall Beauty event meeting the other day. (Every yr we have a Spring and Fall beauty event where ea day for 3 wks we have diff brand events from skincare to makeup and have vendor support) 

You will find the 24/7 sets at Ulta first before any other store. (Sephora for example)

Anyways we will be getting 2 new 24/7 sets - They will be a little different than the usual. They will have 4 pencils and 1 glitter eyeliner. 29.00 ea. I am buying both of them for sure.

I know one will have zero, 1999, underground, and a new shade crash or mildew. and the glitter eyeliner i think is mullet i could be wrong.

the more wild set has flipside, i think mildew, i think zero..cant remember and distortion glitter liner which is my fave glitter liner ever!!!


We will also be getting new eyeshadow shades!!! and also a new palette besides the book of shadows pt 2.

sorry i couldnt shut my mouth!_

 
thanks so much!I can't wait to see all this,I just bought the new book of shadows!i love 247 pencils
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will get both also


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah thanks again for the info! That's awesome Ulta gets it first, I will be keeping my eye out for it! lol


----------



## binnie215 (Aug 31, 2009)

hi there,

starnge as it may sound I belive in the UK some items have been realsed oh yes!! in the department store debenhams! items for which I cannot see a review anywhere! 

1) best of urban - this containts : mini versions of -sky scrapper mascara, primer potion, pocket rocket, mini 24/7 in zero i belive

also there are 2 pallets with peacock designs and 6 shadows!  the shadows seem comparable to MAC e/s as this time these are round!

there is a pack of i belive 10 or so mini 24/7 pencils with 3 exclusive shades but the pencils are smaller than last years 24/7 travel pencils and have a mix of browns and  there organical birght colours!


----------



## arlingtonian (Aug 31, 2009)

It looks like the peacock palette with the round shadows is called the Show Pony Shadow Box which features two exclusive shades, Snatch and Painkiller.


----------



## sandrrra (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *binnie215* 

 
_hi there,

starnge as it may sound I belive in the UK some items have been realsed oh yes!! in the department store debenhams! items for which I cannot see a review anywhere! 

1) best of urban - this containts : mini versions of -sky scrapper mascara, primer potion, pocket rocket, mini 24/7 in zero i belive

also there are 2 pallets with peacock designs and 6 shadows!  the shadows seem comparable to MAC e/s as this time these are round!

there is a pack of i belive 10 or so mini 24/7 pencils with 3 exclusive shades but the pencils are smaller than last years 24/7 travel pencils and have a mix of browns and  there organical birght colours!_

 

10??? I would love to see that!!!


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh man, my wallet is going to be very empty come holiday season if all of these lovely goodies hit the shelves! And I LOVE the whole peacock theme that UD is going with, absolutely gorgeous on the Ink and BoS2 so far, I'm interested in seeing those 6 color palettes!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 3, 2009)

F.Y.I I was in Ulta the other day and they had the new 24/7 sets in! Their sooo pretty, but they do have the new sets online along with the 10 24/7's mini set, shadow box 2, and the 'ShowPony' shadow box


----------



## sandrrra (Sep 3, 2009)

urban just posted a sneak peak of their holiday stuff!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandrrra* 

 
_urban just posted a sneak peak of their holiday stuff!_

 
Ohhh where at, was it on their actual website? Just wanna make sure I know where to look lol


----------



## sandrrra (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Ohhh where at, was it on their actual website? Just wanna make sure I know where to look lol_

 
UrbanDecay411 (UrbanDecay411) on Twitter


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandrrra* 

 
_UrbanDecay411 (UrbanDecay411) on Twitter




_

 
Can you tell me what it says on there perhaps? I cant get on that website. =/
Thankyou =)


----------



## arlingtonian (Sep 3, 2009)

It looks like UD's new stuff is already up on ULTA.

Show Pony Shadow Box:
Urban Decay Cosmetics Show Pony Shadow Box Ulta.com - Cosmetics, Fragrance, Salon and Beauty Gifts

24/7 Super Stash:
Urban Decay Cosmetics 24/7 Super Stash Eyeliner Set Ulta.com - Cosmetics, Fragrance, Salon and Beauty Gifts

24/7 Sets:
Urban Decay Cosmetics 24/7 Pencil Set Hi-Fi Ulta.com - Cosmetics, Fragrance, Salon and Beauty Gifts


----------



## justseenaface85 (Sep 3, 2009)

The Nail Kit is up on Urban Decay's Website! The packaging reminds me of a Hard Candy set I have.

Nail Kit - 7 Nail Polish - Apocalyptic Nail Kit - Urbandecay.com


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sooooo excited for all of this stuff! Everything for the Holiday sets are  online at urbandecay.com just look under 'new items'!


----------



## nicolemari (Sep 4, 2009)

OMG i'm totally flipping out over the Super Stash! Amazing to say the least


----------



## Christina983 (Sep 4, 2009)

me either and I want to see LOL


----------



## Shypo (Sep 4, 2009)

Urban Decay Cosmetics - Book Of Shadows Vol. ll

Book Of Shadows Vol. ll 
Like a sequel to a great novel that you were sorry to see end, Book of Shadows is back with Volume II to captivate us once again. The largest and most unique palette we offer, Vol. II is stocked with 16 shadows (including 8 exclusive to this set), travel size 24/7 Eye Pencils in Zero and Bourbon, and a mini genie bottle of Eyeshadow Primer Potion. The mix of shadows includes shimmers and glitters, neutrals and brights. Build just about any look you can imagine! 

NEW/exclusive shades: AC/DC (deep eggplant shimmer), Nylon (champagne sparkler), Mushroom (taupey-gunmetal), Sphynx (pink sparkle/shimmer), Jinx (bright blue shimmer), Homegrown (bright green shimmer), Misdemeanor (deep teal sparkle), and Perversion (matte black). 

Existing/best-selling shades: Sellout, Gunmetal, Ecstasy, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Twice Baked, Half Baked, Flipside and YDK. 

Covered in pearly white with a purple foil design, the Book of Shadows opens to reveal a generous mirror framed in exotic peacock feathers. Hiding behind secret doors in the top of the case is a mini look book, full of inspiring photos of our favorite model, Daniela. Try the looks yourself, or give this coveted palette as a gift to a truly deserving friend. 


*Fill Weight:* Eyeshadows: 16 x 0.8 g e 16 x 0.03 US oz; Eyeshadow Primer Potion: 3.7ml e 0.13 US fl oz; 24/7 Eye Pencils: 2 x 0.8g e 2 x 0.03 US oz

*Ingredients*
*Price:* $48.00 

I ordered mine yesterday


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 4, 2009)

^^I received mine yesterday and the colors are GORGEOUS!! 

I really want to get my hands on the pencil sets! And the smokey eyes sets, and basically all of their new stuff! lol


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 5, 2009)

Word! I'm gonna wait a while and see that there won't be one more friends and family sale lol, if not I'll wait till Macy's.com might get it so I can get my associate discount.


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope there's another F&F sale soon! Don't they usually have about 3 per year? So by my calculations, there should be one left this year! That will be when I snag up all my goodies! haha


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I'm thinkin there was 3 a year, if I remember last year they had one roughly in October/novemberish but someone correct me if I'm wrong..I wonder if it'll show up in my order history, I shall check! lol
EDIT: Ok so I checked my order history and usually I do order stuff when it's friends and family but I have the recent one and I ordered from one last year and it has November 18th as the date I ordered so yeah I guess everyone keep their eyes out!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 6, 2009)

^I did a coupon code search and apparently around Nov 16-18 is when the F&F happened last year

I didn't know about the Super Stash until today! I'm excited!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 6, 2009)

That super stash is AMAZING! I havent tried UD eyeliners yet but for around the price of 2 you get 9 ( i know they are mini but still!!)


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Sep 7, 2009)

My eyes are about ready to fall out!!! So much amazing stuff!!!

I'm curious about these too:
Smoke Out Kit - Yerba - Green Eye Kit - Urbandecay.com


----------



## mslips (Sep 7, 2009)

ahh my gosh!! all the new stuff online! i need more money!


----------



## mslips (Sep 7, 2009)

im gunna wait til it hits Ulta so i can get my discount =)


----------



## sandrrra (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_im gunna wait til it hits Ulta so i can get my discount =)_

 

we got a little bit of it at the one I work at already!


----------



## shriekingviolet (Sep 8, 2009)

My Ulta had some of the UD holiday sets out already!  I didn't see the smoke out kits or the big 24/7 liner pack but they did have the two smaller sets so I snapped up the one with Mildew in it.  Part of me hated buying it because I had the other 3 shades of 24/7 liners already (though not the glitter liner), but Mildew is so awesome I quit caring as much after I opened it.  I really, _really_ hope they eventually release this one on its own as it's a fabulous green and sufficiently different from their existing greens.  Plus Mildew e/s is awesome!

I took some comparison pics as I was a little worried that it'd look too much like Stash, though it fortunately does not.  I don't have Graffiti to compare it to but I think Mildew is a darker mossier green than Graffiti.


----------



## User27 (Sep 13, 2009)

****


----------



## caramel_geek (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shriekingviolet* 

 
_



_

 

OMG!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mildew is super pretty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So buying that set (although I already have everything in that set except for Mildew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  I'm such a sucker for greens and blues.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Many thanks for this because I've been wanting the new Book of Shadows for a month but luckily MAC has had back to back releases to keep up with. I'm relatively new to the brand past the primer, a couple of shadows and a couple of eye liners and wanted to wait until a blow out sale just in case I was disappointed. So far I'm lemming 24/7 Super Stash, Ammo Plus Primer Set, Sustainable Plus Primer and then the Book of Shadows. How much do they take off for the F & F sale? I've never bought from one and am still luckily alive through MAC the past few months. The fiance said wait for a sale and you posted this....coincidence, I think not but he'll be upset if I don't shop carefully. Many thanks if you or anyone knows the answer and thankfully November gives me time to do damage control. xD_

 
Your welcome! Urban Decay always takes off 30% when they do their f&f sales. I just got back into using the line again as of last year roughly and it was a f&f sale in November so I'm not sure how many sales they do a year but I'm crossing my fingers and toes they have one more in November so I can get all of my stuff and some x-mas presents for loved ones!


----------



## hyzenthlay20 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ahhh! I want all three 24/7 sets AND the Book of Shadows 2. I have a bunch of the 24/7s already (both Velvet Rope and VIP sets) as well as some full sized ones, but I'll splurge for these too. I really splurged during their last F&F sale, but I'm seriously lusting after these, too! Maybe I just won't get anything else this holiday season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Except that I really want to find THE red lipstick this year!


----------



## Shoelover** (Nov 1, 2009)

I liked the look of book of shadows vol 2 but when i swatched it on my hands i wasn't feeling the love. I bought the secret stash eye pencils i've yet to use them. I just wish i'd bought the vip set from last season.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 1, 2009)

I swatched the Book of Shadows II and Show Pony set and WOW.

In nt eh BOS II, Misdemeanor is a real standout. I wish they had a full size shadow, I would have bought it on the spot.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 1, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything about the Friends and Fam sale?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Nov 2, 2009)

Not yet, but when I checked my order history from last year there was one in the middle of November so fingers crossed there will be one!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2009)

i really like the little crystal kit that they have rnought out but think it's quite pricey for what it is. if it goes on sale in the uk though i'll get it!

still loving my book of shadows 2!


----------

